# DTM Hockenheim Preview: Audi Well Prepared for Start to DTM Season



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Hockenheim – The waiting is over: After exactly 203 race-free days, the lights starting the most popular international touring car racing series will switch from red to green for the first time again on Sunday, May 17, 2009, at exactly 2:03 pm (local time). It will be the 100th race in the history of the "new” DTM – and the beginning of an ambitious task: In the year of its 100th anniversary Audi wants to become the first automobile manufacturer to win the prestigious DTM title for the third time in a row. 
* Full Story *


----------

